# Reliable Archery Shop



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have an old Diamond Patriate that I haven't shot in close to 10+ years. My Grandson is showing interest in archery and I was thinking of letting him use this bow to see if he wants to peruse it farther. I don't want to see a huge investment made just to loose interest if its not his cup of tea.

Does anyone have a recommendation of a trusted shop in the SL area I can have the bow inspected and possibly tuned and re-strung? 

Thanks.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Wild arrow in centerville


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Approximately $150 for a new string and tuneup. I wonder these days if it's a better idea to just find a newer one on KSL that's ready to shoot? Should be a few coming up here shortly.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

The newer bows will outperform those old bows. However I have 3 bows and my 2014 G5 bows can shoot as good as my Hoyt Torrex XT. Buy a bow press and restring it yourself then tune it in an hour or so. You’ll know your equipment better and save the money. I bought my Hoyt from Wilde Arrow and they said they would be able to set up my bow in 12 days 😳 so I did it all myself. Some bow shops are untrustworthy as they each said contradicting statements from “You can’t find a Torrex for 6 months” to “Torrex’s are dime a dozen” to “I have a bunch but only in Black”. Some shops are lazy, some want you to beg for their service to overcharge you. I’d restring it yourself by taking off one piece at a time and replace it with the new string when you remove the old one. If you don’t want to do the work yourself then just buy him a cheap bow to start shooting and if it starts glowing in his hand then he will become an archer 🤠 Take him to a shop to shoot what they have so he knows from a variety of different styles and brands, my daughter used to have a traditional bow then I got her a compound and now she wants a new traditional with more draw weight. Really old compound bows are obsolete compared to the new bows. I can’t justify getting a thousand dollar bare bow anymore and I’m glad I got the Torrext XT over the RX or the Ventum IMO and my wife likes the money she saved 😆


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> The newer bows will outperform those old bows. However I have 3 bows and my 2014 G5 bows can shoot as good as my Hoyt Torrex XT. Buy a bow press and restring it yourself then tune it in an hour or so. You’ll know your equipment better and save the money. I bought my Hoyt from Wilde Arrow and they said they would be able to set up my bow in 12 days 😳 so I did it all myself. Some bow shops are untrustworthy as they each said contradicting statements from “You can’t find a Torrex for 6 months” to “Torrex’s are dime a dozen” to “I have a bunch but only in Black”. Some shops are lazy, some want you to beg for their service to overcharge you. I’d restring it yourself by taking off one piece at a time and replace it with the new string when you remove the old one. If you don’t want to do the work yourself then just buy him a cheap bow to start shooting and if it starts glowing in his hand then he will become an archer 🤠 Take him to a shop to shoot what they have so he knows from a variety of different styles and brands, my daughter used to have a traditional bow then I got her a compound and now she wants a new traditional with more draw weight. Really old compound bows are obsolete compared to the new bows. I can’t justify getting a thousand dollar bare bow anymore and I’m glad I got the Torrext XT over the RX or the Ventum IMO and my wife likes the money she saved 😆


Years ago I made a press and worked on my own equipment. I would take it and have it in camp for the "just in case" things that can happen in the field while hunting. When word got out that I had the press in camp, it seemed I began to work on bows instead of hunting. Amazing how some hit the woods without checking their equipment and simple maintenance.

I don't want to spend the $$$ on a new press just to use maybe once or twice. I could purchase a new bow for the cost of a press. I don't plan to go back to archery hunting anyway. This is just me trying to get a young kid (11) into different ways to pursue game other than with a firearm. To me, Archery hunting is a love of the sport and using a bow and arrow to harvest an animal. You either love it, or you don't. KSL is full of archery equipment that's for sale from those that thought it would be "easy" and never gained a love for shooting an arrow, be it at a target or an animal.


----------

